# Ath works, enters mon mode, scans, but won't cap packets?

## PM17E5

I have an atheros 5001 card in my acer aspire one laptop, which uses the madwifi-hal driver. I finally got over a huge annoying issue I had with it not being able to get any signal period because of the damn rfkill switch.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792317-highlight-.html

Now the issue I'm having is it will enter monitor mode just fine, without any complaints like so:

```
airmon-ng start wifi0

Found 3 processes that could cause trouble.

If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after

a short period of time, you may want to kill (some of) them!

PID     Name

1654    dhcpcd

2621    wpa_supplicant

2628    wpa_cli

Process with PID 2621 (wpa_supplicant) is running on interface ath0

Process with PID 2628 (wpa_cli) is running on interface ath0

Interface       Chipset         Driver

wifi0           Atheros         madwifi-ng

ath0            Atheros         madwifi-ng VAP (parent: wifi0)

ath1            Atheros         madwifi-ng VAP (parent: wifi0) (monitor mode enabled)
```

And it will even pickup networks when doing iwlist scanning. But when I try to do actual capture, kismet is blank, airodump-ng is blank, everything I can think of doesn't see anything in the air. Does anyone have any ideas?

Oh and another thing I forgot to mention is, it used to do this before, but only sometimes. Sometimes after a reboot or so it would capture packets again.

----------

## PM17E5

Anyone? I'm getting so fed up with this issue. Sometimes it will work after a reboot and sometimes it won't.

My entire dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-one (root@k5m) (gcc version 4.4.2 (Gentoo 4.4.2 p1.0) ) #3 SMP PREEMPT Sun Nov 22 17:45:11 EST 2009

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

  UMC UMC UMC UMC

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f376000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f376000 - 000000003f3bf000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f3bf000 - 000000003f46d000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f46d000 - 000000003f4bf000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f4bf000 - 000000003f4f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f4f0000 - 000000003f4ff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f4ff000 - 000000003f500000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f500000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.4 present.

last_pfn = 0x3f500 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-C7FFF write-protect

  C8000-EFFFF uncachable

  F0000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 0FFFE0000 mask 0FFFE0000 write-protect

  1 base 0FFFC0000 mask 0FFFE0000 uncachable

  2 base 000000000 mask 0E0000000 write-back

  3 base 020000000 mask 0E0000000 write-back

  4 base 03F800000 mask 0FF800000 uncachable

  5 base 03F600000 mask 0FFE00000 uncachable

  6 base 03F500000 mask 0FFF00000 uncachable

  7 base 000000000 mask 0FFFE0000 uncachable

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

initial memory mapped : 0 - 01800000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

 0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

 0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

 0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 7000-c000

ACPI: RSDP 000fe020 00024 (v02 INTEL )

ACPI: XSDT 3f4fe120 00064 (v01 INTEL  Napa     00000001      01000013)

ACPI: FACP 3f4fc000 000F4 (v04 INTEL  Napa     00000001 MSFT 01000013)

ACPI: DSDT 3f4f2000 05DE4 (v01 INTEL  Napa     00000001 MSFT 01000013)

ACPI: FACS 3f488000 00040

ACPI: SSDT 3f4fd000 004C4 (v02  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: HPET 3f4fb000 00038 (v01 INTEL  Napa     00000001 MSFT 01000013)

ACPI: APIC 3f4fa000 00068 (v02 INTEL  Napa     00000001 MSFT 01000013)

ACPI: MCFG 3f4f9000 0003C (v01 INTEL  Napa     00000001 MSFT 01000013)

ACPI: ASF! 3f4f8000 000A5 (v32 INTEL  Napa     00000001 MSFT 01000013)

ACPI: SLIC 3f4f1000 00180 (v01 INTEL  Napa     00000001 MSFT 01000013)

ACPI: BOOT 3f4f0000 00028 (v01 INTEL  Napa     00000001 MSFT 01000013)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

125MB HIGHMEM available.

887MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

  low ram: 0 - 377fe000

  node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

  node 0 bootmap 00008000 - 0000ef00

(8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0001000000 - 000143ae40]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 000143ae40]

  #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #5 [000143b000 - 0001441244]              BRK ==> [000143b000 - 0001441244]

  #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

  #7 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

  HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0003f500

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[5] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0003f376

    0: 0x0003f3bf -> 0x0003f46d

    0: 0x0003f4bf -> 0x0003f4f0

    0: 0x0003f4ff -> 0x0003f500

On node 0 totalpages: 259061

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c13a95c0, node_mem_map c1442000

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 251 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 31581 pages, LIFO batch:7

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 24

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 11 pages at c1c36000, static data 22556 bytes

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257034

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1024x600-32 irqpoll

Misrouted IRQ fixup and polling support enabled

This may significantly impact system performance

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0003f500)

Memory: 1022512k/1037312k available (2507k kernel code, 13396k reserved, 1253k data, 292k init, 127328k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff91000 - 0xfffff000   ( 440 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

      .init : 0xc13ad000 - 0xc13f6000   ( 292 kB)

      .data : 0xc1272d7a - 0xc13ac4cc   (1253 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1272d7a   (2507 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

NR_IRQS:320

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1596.081 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3192.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=1596081)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

using mwait in idle threads.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20090521

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3191.82 BogoMIPS (lpj=1595910)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

CPU1: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (6383.98 BogoMIPS).

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: missing confirmations, switch off interrupt mode.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI: Marking method _OSC as Serialized because of AE_ALREADY_EXISTS error

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x58480000-0x584fffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14 io port: [0x60c0-0x60c7]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0x40000000-0x4fffffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0x58500000-0x5853ffff]

pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x58400000-0x5847ffff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0x58540000-0x58543fff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x6080-0x609f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x6060-0x607f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x6040-0x605f]

pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0x6020-0x603f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x58544400-0x585447ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 0068 (mask 0007)

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x60a0-0x60af]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x6000-0x601f]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0x57300000-0x583fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0x50000000-0x50ffffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0x3000-0x30ff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0x51010000-0x51010fff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 20 64bit mmio: [0x51000000-0x5100ffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfffe0000-0xffffffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge io port: [0x3000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0x56300000-0x572fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0x51000000-0x520fffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0x55200000-0x5520ffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 32bit mmio: [0x55200000-0x562fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0x52100000-0x530fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0x54100000-0x551fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0x53100000-0x540fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP4._PRT]

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:01: io resource (0x164e-0x164f) overlaps 0000:00:1c.3 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x1fff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: ioport range 0x200-0x20f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x600-0x60f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x610-0x610 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: no parent found for of device [0xfffe0000-0xffffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0x57300000-0x583fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000050000000-0x00000050ffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0x3000-0x4fff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0x56300000-0x572fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000051000000-0x000000520fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0x55200000-0x562fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000052100000-0x000000530fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0x54100000-0x551fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000053100000-0x000000540fffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x5000-0x5fff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0x57300000-0x583fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0x50000000-0x50ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x3000-0x4fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0x56300000-0x572fffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0x51000000-0x520fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0x55200000-0x562fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 pref mem [0x52100000-0x530fffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0x54100000-0x551fffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 pref mem [0x53100000-0x540fffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Simple Boot Flag value 0x5 read from CMOS RAM was invalid

Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

fuse init (API version 7.12)

msgmni has been set to 1749

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (dsfield-0140): [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7013cc0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945GME Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x40000000

uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 61 Hz, hf = 38 kHz, clk = 48 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

mtrr: no more MTRRs available

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 133x54

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0x40000000, mapped to 0xf8200000, using 3750k, total 7872k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:19/input/input0

ACPI: Video Device [OVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

mtrr: no more MTRRs available

[drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x60a0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x60a8 irq 15

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

eth0: RTL8102e at 0xf8046000, 00:23:8b:3a:75:9e, XID 24a00000 IRQ 28

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0x58544400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00006080

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x00006060

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00006040

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ata1.00: ATA-8: OCZ CORE_SSD, 02.10104, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 62586880 sectors, multi 0: LBA 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ CORE_SSD     02.1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 62586880 512-byte logical blocks: (32.0 GB/29.8 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00006020

 sda:

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 sda1 sda2 sda3

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUE] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Warning: Keylock active.

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0x58540000 irq 16

TCP cubic registered

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2009-11-26 21:22:17 UTC (1259270537)

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:046D:C016.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:2.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 292k freed

udev: starting version 147

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133, RF2425, RF2417)

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

ath_pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ath_pci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB 2.0 Camera (0c45:62c0)

input: USB 2.0 Camera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input3

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04771/0xa40000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input4

MadWifi: ath_attach: Switching rfkill capability off.

wifi0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC 14.2, PHY SChip 7.0, Radio 10.2)

ath_pci: wifi0: Atheros 5424/2424: mem=0x55200000, irq=18

device ath1 entered promiscuous mode

kismet[1670]: segfault at 8080012 ip b75c12b9 sp bf9c4650 error 4 in libc-2.11.so[b755e000+13f000]

r8169: eth1: link up

r8169: eth1: link up
```

----------

## PM17E5

For some reason when I do 

```

sudo modprobe -r ath_pci

sudo modprobe ath_pci autocreate=monitor

sudo ifconfig ath1 up

```

It seems to work! I wonder why it wouldn't do this normally? And then how am I supposed to use this with regular mode at the same time then?

----------

## tuber

What do you mean "regular mode"? Are you trying to use your wireless card as a normal interface while capturing?

----------

## PM17E5

Yes, it's always worked before, for days on end doing that.

----------

